
UnDraw: MIT licensed illustrations for every project you can imagine and create - apo
https://undraw.co/
======
feistypharit
The claim of "every project" seems very exaggerated. I tried "kid" and
"sleep". Kid has no results and sleep had one for sleep analysis. I must be
missing something, or nobody has products for sleep or kids.

------
yughurt
This is a really cool project! Will definitely be useful. Quick question about
what the motivation behind the project was.

------
theknarf
Why are they MIT licensed? That's a weird license to use for art assets. Why
not Creative Commons?

~~~
lucideer
CC got rid of their non-attribution v1.0 licences in 2004, so since then there
has been three options for people wanting to release art without requiring
attribution:

\- CC-By but include an extra note allowing people to omit attribution. This
is hassle and may not be legally ok.

\- CC0. This comes with other affordances you may not want

\- Use some slightly inappropriate code licence like MIT

~~~
gioele
> CC got rid of their non-attribution v1.0 licences in 2004, so since then
> there has been three options for people wanting to release art without
> requiring attribution:

But MIT requires attribution as well:

> The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in
> all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

~~~
lucideer
IANAL but my understanding is that the legal interpretation of that is that
the copyright and permission notice doesn't (need to) include the name of the
copyright holder.

